# Need help identifing my rc12



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I can take pics if someone could tell me what model it is.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Post the pics I am sure someone around here will know what it is.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

There lies the problem I have no way of posting pics all I can do is e-mail them


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

You can post them. Just go to www.photobucket.com or a similar photo hosting site and upload them there then use the provided html code under the pics to post them. If you can email them, then they're obviously on your computer right? Only takes a couple seconds to upload them.

Tony


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/rally4ever/Racecars004.jpg like this?


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/rally4ever/Racecars003.jpg and this


----------



## xxxs rookie (Jan 14, 2006)

maybe a 12LC????


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes that is a 12LC. Looks like some sort of custom battery hold down. Tape would be much better.

Slight history lesson:

The 12LC is the first Associated car to use that rear pod and is still used on the current 12L4.

The only difference from that car to the next car in the progression, the 12L3, is a different chassis and the 3 bolt rear axle.

The 12LC chassis is thinner then the 12L3 yet is stiffer because of less cutouts in the chassis.

The only difference from the 12LC to the current 12L4 is the chassis plate and the lower pod plate as well as the 3 bolt IRS axle. If anything that lower pod plate is stronger then the 12L4 design. 

As you can see not much has changed and the car will be a hoot to drive. If you plan on racing it I would recommend getting a 3 bolt rear axle as that is what all the tires are these days and maybe lowered pod plates as they allow for longer tire life.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. What would you suggest for gearing with a stock motor?


----------

